# Calcium Saved My Life!!



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

I began having IBS symptoms in 1979 and was diagnosed in 1988. I was then diagnosed with lactose intolerance in 1996.A little over two years ago I read a thread on the IBS board about relieving diarrhea symptoms by taking calcium with every meal. I decided to give it a go since I had nothing to lose. The Lactaid I took with any dairy consumption only helped to a certain extent. I found myself trapped in a cycle of diarrhea and constipation.Calcium gave me my life back. Only taking one tablet with every meal, I am free of the diarrhea that plagued me for over 20 years. In addition, I no longer need to take the lactase enzyme products (Lactaid). I'm writing this because Thursday I had a rude reminder of how much calcium has changed my life.The day was started off with my usual cup of coffee. Three hours later I realized that I hadn't taken a calcium tablet. Eight hours later I was in the bathroom with all the symptoms I had for decades: incredible burning on both of my sides, distention of the abdominal area, and diarrhea with a stench so bad it I could have fumigated roaches within a city block.If you are an IBS-D person, please read the OTC thread on this board. It changed my life.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I bet you are grateful to LNAPE( the person who started the calcium thread) for it!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I am always so happy to hear when anyone else with this miserable condition is able to control the syptoms consistently! Good for you!


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

I second this!!!!!! Calcium has really helped me as well my D comes in cycles and Im in the middle of a bad one know but using Calcium has given me some relief this time it seems much better than normal - it may not be a cure but it certainly makes it a bit easier to deal with when it happens also if you avoid dairy its got the added benefit of Calcium for the bones!! Mkoonie glad to hear you found some relief - just out of interest doesnt coffee make you run?? for me its the world fastest working laxative (even before my IBS started)!!


----------



## mkoonie (Nov 26, 2000)

That's an understatement!Jen


----------



## mdbiggs (Feb 25, 2002)

I am in the same boat!! I have had D for 7 years and it really was ruling my life. Two weeks ago I ran across the Calcium post and figured it had helped so many people I should give it a go, well I have had no symptoms since then and I feel great! I will never be able to thank Linda enough, she gave me my life back. It is so nice to go shopping and feel like I won't be running to the bathroom. This board has saved my life!!!Melissa


----------



## hayley (Mar 8, 2002)

I took a calcium supplement on Saturday morning just to try...and my reaction could not have been worse. I had D all day from anything I ate...I'm wondering if that is just an initial reaction and goes away or will calcium just not be the answer for me?HELP!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Thank you all for posting your success and I am alway glad to hear how well you are doing. It does not work for everyone but many time if I offer some one on one assistance I can help those who may me having trouble. I am always glad to do that.Take Care,Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Hayley,You are up. Now lets be sure you are taking the correct form of calcium so what did you get and what are the ingredients. How are you taking it and how much. It is important to start off slow with 1/2 tablet doses at your meals because it take a few days (3 usually) for you body to adjust to the calcium. You will get some gas and indigestion at first but this goes away.Do you take other meds or vitamins or OTC stuff. If you want to email me I will try to help or I will check back here for your answers.Linda


----------



## smirky (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi there, sorry if this is a stupid question, what's the difference between Calcium and Calcium Carbonate supplements. Are they one and the same?


----------



## Alexiabee (Jun 21, 2011)

smirky said:


> Hi there, sorry if this is a stupid question, what's the difference between Calcium and Calcium Carbonate supplements. Are they one and the same?


Yes I would like to know this too please!I take Adcal-D3 (Calcium Carbonate)) tablets on prescription (2 a day) for another medical condition. Do I need to up the dose for it to make a difference to my BMs?Alex


----------



## 25yearsplus (Sep 30, 2012)

Calcium!!! Rocks!!!! It has only been 24 hours but I have had such a big relief!!! I was in such agony for about 2 weeks I was ready to go to the ER the other night --- and frankly I'd rather die than go to the ER. I hope it's not just a temporary fluke!! Thanks to everyone here for so much support, understanding & empathy...........


----------



## mochamloki (Jul 21, 2012)

What do you mean calcium? Just like calcium pills??


----------



## 25yearsplus (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes calcium pills OTC--- unbelievable !!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

There are different forms of calcium. Calcium citrate and calcium carbonate. You want to use calcium carbonate this is the one that does the binding up. Over the counter and cheap. Works great for lots of us and it has been working for me for 14 years.Linda


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Lancschic said:


> I tried it because I have no gallbladder and it didn't work for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If you would like I can offer you some suggestions if you want to write to me with how most of you day goes and I will see if I can help.Linda


----------



## jamiefrantz (Dec 16, 2012)

Just found this thread and was curious what specific brand/etc you guys take? Can someone link me. Hoping calcium may be able to help my IBS-D.


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

I had good results with caltrate+ purple box. I got results only taking 1/3 pill with each meal. However after a week or so I am getting slightly refluxy from the pills. I am wondering the best way to continue with them and reduce any reflux issues. Are there any tricks in this case? Take certain time of day, maybe only one dose instead of 3, or during meal or on empty stomach with glass of metamucil, anything at all I'm open to suggestions I hate to give it up. Thanks!


----------



## pollymolly (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Can I just ask, I have had ibs-d for over 20yrs. I have tried lots of things, without any positive effect only immodium.

I have actually tried taking calcium tablets, only for a few days, but found my ibs-d still bad. I mentioned it to the doctor and he said that I should not take it,as if youre body doesn't need it, one of the side effects from too much calcium is diarrhea !!!!!

Is this correct, could my doctor be wrong ? It just seems to helped that many people, did I not give it a chance. Could I also ask, is there any reason why you would have to stop taking it, only I read some people take it late or miss it and their symptoms are back so quickly....

Hope thank all makes sense

thank you


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

pollymolly,

You need to start slow with a low dose 1/2 tablet with food 3 times a day. Use calcium carbonate. Calcium with magnesium will give you diarrhea so maybe that is what your doctor is refering too. yes it is not a cure onoly a control and if you stop the diarrhea will return.

Linda


----------

